# Glass Ride 2-Day 50 mile CTR



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

This weekend, DH and I packed up the boys and headed for central PA for the Glass Ride. Originally we were planning to take all 3 horses, but Dream's leg is still healing from her cut. I was able to find a horse -- a big Morgan -- to ride and see how the other half lives.

This ride is nothing but either up or down, with a little over 4100 feet of climb in the ride. The trails in general have lovely footing, but I didn't get to take advantage of it as I was being very pace-conscious with Justice, knowing he had been pulled after the first loop with his owner last year due to overheating. The weather was low 70s but extremely humid, which did not help with cooling. The first day there were some peeks of sun, but the second day was cloudy and foggy.











photo courtesy Barry Grubb photography:




















photo courtesy Barry Grubb photography:










Glass Ride 2-Day 50 mile CTR - YouTube

With the use of what seemed like 1000s of gallons of water in camp, and sponging in every available creek and puddle on trail, Justice and I finished both days. We placed second in our division and were Best Morgan. My arms and shoulders are still sore.. I think from bucketing all the water versus the riding!! :lol:


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sounds like you had a great time experiencing the run with a new breed. The trail pic looks like it had to be exciting. Glad it went well and you were both able to mix for a 2nd place finish. That says a lot of a new horse and rider hook up.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Justice! He certainly is a handsome fellow!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

By the way, gorgeous trails. I would love to ride there!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful horse Dawn! My aunt used to raise Morgans so they are a favorite of mine 

Congrats on the placings! You are certainly a very talented pro to do so well on every horse you ride!


----------

